# Feb. 7th , Cadillac Lake, Michigan OGF Caravan Roll Call



## lovin life

Leaving the morning of Tues. Feb. 7th. Coming home Sat. Feb. 11th. Aprox. 6 1/2 hours from Akron, Ohio

Reply to this thread to get in on the caravan NORTH. Where the ice is thick, the water is clear, and the fish are hungry !

Lovin


----------



## Bowhunter57

lovin life,
I'll have to consider this...the time frame may not be the best, for me.

However, for those who might be interested... I will say that I've been in and through Cadillac, Michigan, many times and it's both a place for good fishing and hunting. I've been bowhunting many times in the Manistee National Forest, west of Cadillac on M-55 and M-37 and I've never witnessed more beautiful sunsets while waiting for a deer to pass by. 

The people there are very kind and helpful.

Something you must do, if you go! You gotta stop at Chico's Taco House on M-55, just to the south of Lake Mitchell. The food there is great and you won't leave hungry.  It's in the menu of the link under "Shopping, Dinning & Nightlife".
http://www.cadillacmichigan.com/index.php 

Bowhunter57


----------



## lovin life

Cadillac Lake 8 to 10" of ice and growing. Water clarity to 11 feet ! The promise land awaits !  Non resident fishing license only $35 !


----------



## fish master

band wagon feb 7th


----------



## sady dog

I am trying to get perchy to change his dates...(10-12) I am for sure on board...


----------



## lovin life

You guys Rock ! Oh yea, the fire is a spreadin ! 

As the camera is lowered, what do I see ! A pack of hungry perch coming into veiw ! WHAM WHAM WHAM ! Fish fry !

Convoy North at 3 ! Who's Joining us ! Come on Quackpot, I know you want to pull the trigger and get that marcum camera fired up, try out that new shanty and gas auger you just bought. Oh yea, now your itching realllll bad !


----------



## quackpot

Yea I've been watching this thread. I even looked up how far it was. With everything going on it's hard to pull the trigger. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## craig

My brother "relichunter" and I are heading up with Sady dog feb 9 thru 12. Got the rooms booked allready so were definatly in. SOOO ready for the ice, looking forward to meeting some other ice fishing OGFrs. Hurry up feb!


----------



## lovin life

Quackpot............click, click, BANG ! GET THE NET !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovin life

CRAIG, Man thats awesome ! It's gonna be a blast ! Sooooo looking forward to the clean, clear water for the camera, and really getting to know my new FL-22, purchased from a fellow OGF' er a few weeks ago !


----------



## ParmaBass

What kind of vehicle yall takin? Any room left for a potential loner? One man flip and all the goodies to go with it would be the cargo.


----------



## DaleM

Craig, any info on where your staying? I'm planning on going up myself, but it looks like it will be later in the Month. I want to get an idea where to stay and te cost.
Thanks


----------



## ParmaBass

I'm still thinking about it... Mentioned it to a few people and waiting on replies. I'd like to either leave Thursday evening or Early Friday and be back Sunday at a reasonable time. I have a SUV type vehicle, but it won't hold too much once I get my stuff loaded up.


----------



## craig

Dale, not shure of the name of the place, ill find out from Sady tomm., but I believe it cost like 215.00 for a two bedroom double bed for thursday night, fri. night and sat night. Be leaving out around 700 am thurs morn, be fishing by afternoon and fish some sun morn/afternoon then head home.Parma, have to see if were taking a jeep or a van so me or Sady can let u know if well have room with all our gear. The hotel is a mile from lake mitchel I think is the name of it but right on caddilac lake. Cant wait, post more info when I know.


----------



## sady dog

OH YA !!!!!!!!!! we got us a convoy...

staying at Econo lodge...56 for week night 65 for weekend

Taking the cargo van..... lots of room...we are leaving thursday morning..???hopefully early to beat traffic....leaving sunday around 11 or noon..

6 hours and 23 minutes from columbus..

htel is in between the lakes before the bridge....

here fishy fishy fishy...


----------



## quackpot

Ha lovin you're killing me. The wife is waiting for a second workmans comp hearing and I have to be able to take her. Wallyworld is fighting shoulder surgery. Won the last hearing. They said at first it was preexisting after 10 years of work. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fish master

....... lol:B


----------



## walleyehunter

hey lovin that sounds like a great time. if i went i could only fish that Friday i would come up Thursday night and meet everyone in the morning, thats if i can get Friday off from work. i'll post again to let ya know if i can get Friday off.


----------



## lovin life

Boy, this threads heatin up ! Come on guys, join the CONVOY !


----------



## lovin life

Sady Dog and crew, 

I'll now be staying at the econo lodge same as you ! Was pretty reasonable rates ! Already got the location of the sports bar right around the corner ! Game on ! Super Amped !


----------



## laynhardwood

Good luck gentleman I went to woodland lake yesterday with couple friends ice was 5in clear the pike fishing was slow but we managed 4 pike one around 30in missed couple other flags the bluegill and perch were biting but no size to them all in all it was nice to be walking on water hope you guys catch plenty of fish be safe and have a great time wish i didn't have to work this wknd what a bummer


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## craig

Lovin life, thats awesome, hopefully all going up will be staying there. OGF icers are taking over caddillac mich. my brother and I just got back from 12 days in palm bay fl fishing and im as pumped at this trip as I was for that. Wish it was this thurs and not next, cant wait.


----------



## sady dog

I think I have room for 1 more.....taking the 4 door jeep and a 6' enclosed trailer...... (columbus only) sorry oh ya we are gonna tear it up...DONT FORGET THE AQUA VIEW CHARGER !!!!!!!! did that one time...sucked


----------



## ParmaBass

Is this a lake with relatively short walks to the fish? Looks like a pretty good sized lake. 1100 acres for Cadillac and 2500 acres for Mitchell...


----------



## ohiobuck

Me and my son will be going up on fri. the 10th .


----------



## ohiobuck

ParmaBass said:


> Is this a lake with relatively short walks to the fish? Looks like a pretty good sized lake. 1100 acres for Cadillac and 2500 acres for Mitchell...


atv or snowmobile recommended


----------



## lovin life

Come on Minnowhead, work your magic! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wright7414

hoplovestofish and myself are going to be up there the 6th thru 8th. Anyone else going up earlier in the week?


----------



## K gonefishin

Is anyone going just for the weekend? I think I might make this trip I have to get at least one trip in.


----------



## craig

Sady dog, relichunter and I will be up there till afternoon on sun. Going up thurs morn. Hopeing to find good fishing in walking distance from shore since were not taking a 4 wheeler. I did read that cadillac lake is only 15ft deep on half of lake, anybody thats going up on this trip fished this lake before?


----------



## lovin life

I may bounce my Tusday to a Wendsday on leaving. And leave Sunday morning instead of Sat.. That way i'll be able to link up more w you guys. I have to be back to watch WALKING DEAD with my daughter, or she'll ground me ! lol

Lovin


----------



## lovin life

Still looking for a partner to head up with. My vehical. Gas and Hotel, 50/50, so your looking at $200. PM me. 

Craig, got the extra Auqu Vu all ready to go for ya !


----------



## craig

Sweeeet, thats to cool, ive never really even used a vex and my bro bought the vex last year and swears by it, but I looked at Sadys aqua view last year in murky Alum creek and cant wait to see in crystal clear water. Getting closer!


----------



## walleyehunter

hey lovin looks like I'll be heading up there Thursday night. do you know the street address of the Econo lodge you will be staying at? so i can put it in my tom tom and meet you all in the morning.


----------



## lovin life

WalleyeHunter, the address is

Econo Lodge
2501 SunnySide Drive
Cadillac, Michigan 49601

What time do you think you be pulling in ?


----------



## lovin life

Craig,

SGPitman from OGF let me borrow his camera for maybe a half hour out on Mogadore a couple years ago, and WOW ! It didn't take long to have one of those babies in the warchest. IMO a good camera, along side a vex is a gamechanger. Add into that a Marcum auto panner (which you'll be using w the Aqua Vu) and it's HARD TO BEAT ! See you guys, ON THE ICE !

Lovin


----------



## craig

Awesome.........cant wait!


----------



## lovin life

Just called Pilgrim Village. The report was great. 10 solid inches of ice, and the walleye and perch fishing has been excellent. Panfish, hit or miss. I'll take that !


----------



## foundationfisher

anyone taking a sled or quad? i have all the gear, extra if needed, plus a broken ankle. can't walk too well. just the therapy i need. i'm thinking real hard about making the trip.


----------



## craig

You should make it, it looks like were all be walking. Hopefully we can get into some good areas close. If were all heading out from the same place I can help u pull some gear or whatever if your having problems with your ankle.


----------



## lovin life

Ill offer my help to. Need to work off some of this winter weight. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## foundationfisher

wright7414 said:


> hoplovestofish and myself are going to be up there the 6th thru 8th. Anyone else going up earlier in the week?


looks like i'm heading up on the 6th.


----------



## foundationfisher

see ya'll there. reservations made, vex is charging. gas up the auger, load the truck, and i'm off. leaving on the 6th. not coming back till the 10th.


----------



## lovin life

Awesome ! I'll be arriving on the 7th and staying till saturday or sunday morning, depending on the fishing ! Looking forward to meeting everyone ! Looks like we'll be 10 OGF'ers strong ! We'll have to have a ogf meeting at Lakeside Charlie's friday night. You know, ..........to talk ice fishing. Talking ice fishin, really makes me thirsty !  

Lovin


----------



## craig

I could see this being a yearly thing, especialy if the fishing is on, wich sounds like it is from your report Lovin life. A week from now well be on ice.


----------



## quackpot

I have to many things going on but would love to see pictures. Please post some. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## lovin life

You know we will Quackpot ! :Banane48:


----------



## foundationfisher

quackpot said:


> I have to many things going on but would love to see pictures. Please post some.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


whats her name is gonna buy me a new camera tomorrow. won't let me take her new one out on the ice. don't know why.


----------



## quackpot

Who needs a camera now days with the cameras in cell phones? I use mine with the outdoor hub app and post pictures any where. I was really hoping to work it out. I have some colorful spikes to use. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## walleyehunter

hey Loving thanks for the address. i plan on leaving the Toledo area around 8:00pm Thursday night not sure yet how long of a drive it will be, but i plan on sleeping in my truck when i get to the lodge or a truck stop close by the lodge i am low on money so that will save me a little money.


----------



## Relic Hunter

Gettin close. Man this is going to be great...... getting out of town, staying in hotel with sports bar close by, good friends......and oh ya, hard water walleye.......yippee. bring it on. This may actually give me a reason to like that state up north


----------



## lovin life

So who's gonna start the chant in the sports bar first ? O.....H


----------



## sady dog

If it were'nt for the other two heading up with me..i would certainly know how they are biting in that bar..... but those two will drag me out on the ice....they always want free lessons.....


----------



## craig

You said you wernt going to tell people that were paying you for lessons.......on how to catch mud puppies consistantly thru the ice! Nothing beats those fried puppies u make! mmmmm.....mmmm


----------



## PapawSmith

lovin life said:


> So who's gonna start the chant in the sports bar first ? O.....H


Hmmmm. What could possibly go wrong with that? 
You guys are going to have a blast, please take lots of photos for the rest of us.


----------



## ohiobuck

4 of us will be staying at the Econo Lodge FRI - SAT night . Hope you guys have a good fishing report by the time i get up there lol . We will be there fri eve sometime .


----------



## lovin life

And the party keeps getting bigger !!!!!!!


----------



## lovin life

Sady, I always heard pitchers of Kamakazie get em bitin up North !


----------



## Relic Hunter

Ohio buck, should be able to give ya a fishin report and also probably be able to tell you the bartenders name, all the bar regulars, beer specials and happy hour times. Probably be able to guide ya right to the state store also Pretty sure we're gonna catch something Don't know about the rules up there, but I'm taking up my portable cook top, how nice would it be to be able to fry up some fresh fish on the ice for lunch.mmmmmmm Anybody know the regs on that? Man this is going to be great. Also looked at temps today and we don't have to worry about the ice going anywhere, gonna be nice and cold while we're there.


----------



## Relic Hunter

All joking aside, spent a good amount of time searching web on info for the two lakes. Michigan-sportsman.com is a site like this one. Searched this years posts and years prior and found some useful info. Looks like as of late the traffic has been heavy due to no ice in the rest of Michigan. However, looks like just recently a guy posted about ice elsewhere and the traffic has died down. The pike bite looks very strong in both lakes and read about a 27" walleye a couple days ago. Also have seen some posts on jumbo perch from there. Looks like there is one major bait shop very close to where we are staying with all the goodies. Gettin close and I'm gettin excited. Ohiobuck, I hope to be able to share some info with ya when you get up there. I plan on "weather depending" hole hopping with vex to try to locate some fish away from the crowds. Would be awesome if someone on hear has been up there with any tidbits of info for either of the lakes. Looks like maybe finding weed lines could be the trick. Any tips from the pros on hear? I'm limited to mostly ice saugeye so any info would be greatly appreciated. Getting soooooo excited. :B


----------



## lovin life

As if I need to be amped up anymore. Boy, having these camera to definitely find a weedline in super clear water is almost cheating! Thanks for the research Relic

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lovin life

Just a heads up guys, there is no snow on Cadillac or mitchell. Easy, walk in the park pull w shanty and gear ! Bring your ice cleats though.


----------



## Relic Hunter

http://www.9and10news.com/story/16504518/catching-the-big-ones


Interesting news report.


----------



## lovin life

Linking up w a local on Thursday from Michigan Sportsman. Hope to hit the ice running come Friday. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## craig

With every thing we have been looking at there has been a lot of close to shore fishing that has been productfull. The reports are different on different sites, but I see our group catching some good fish. Plus the lake has been bare of ice so the early morn/late eve are best, but some snow cover that were getting should help improve the bite.4 nights and a wake up.


----------



## sady dog

lovn.. me and craig and steve would love to hook up with your local too...maybe you could shoot us a call or text ...i am trying to leave weds afternoon night but if we leave thurs morning we could be fishing by 1..

thanks,
mike


----------



## ohiobuck

foundationfisher said:


> anyone taking a sled or quad? i have all the gear, extra if needed, plus a broken ankle. can't walk too well. just the therapy i need. i'm thinking real hard about making the trip.


If I get my ORV sticker in the mail by Fri i will be taking my Quad up But We are fishing Sat and Sun. I could help ya out if you are fishing those days .


----------



## foundationfisher

thanx a bunch for the ride, but i gotta leave friday morning. any info i get, i'll be sure to get it to you. thanks again. btw, if this happens next year, hopefully i won't need a ride.


----------



## foundationfisher

trucks loaded. didn't realize how much gear i have. the last time i went up north, you were allowed 3 lines. i have 7 rods and 7 or 8 tip ups. look me up. if you need something ,i probably have it. i'll probably be the only one on crutches. red and grey stryker suite. plan to arrive around 3 p.m.


----------



## reeldirty1

see you guys up there if i can help with reports radio me channel 4 reeldirty 1 i should be there tuesday morning till sunday goodluck


----------



## lovin life

Got ya sady dog. Ill pm you wendsday, and be fishing w ya Thursday for sure. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## walleyehunter

sounds like its going to be a good time !!!! when and where is everyone meeting on Friday morning?


----------



## lovin life

Walleyehunter,

as far as I can tell, everyone is staying at the Econo Lodge on Cadillac Lake. You showing up ?

Come on Minnowhead, make the magic happen, and come north my friend ! You know your gonna be itchin real bad saturday morning !

Lovin


----------



## walleyehunter

Hey Lovin yes i plan on leaving the Toledo area around 8:00pm Thursday night not sure when i will get into town a friend of mine said its about a 3.5 hour ride. i will probably sleep in my truck that night because i'm low on money.


----------



## Minnowhead

Lovin Life your killin me. I have no magic to work for this trip...the orthodontist has just taken it all. I will be there in spirit, good luck to you all. Post up some pics asap for us ice challenged Ohioians.


----------



## sady dog

lovn..we are rolling up weds night now....craig is jonesing bad...so we will meet ya in the parking lot thursday morning...silve jeep with white trailer...we will be the ones hung over sitting on the parking block...


----------



## lovin life

Awesome Sady Dog !

Hey to anyone going up, I'm thinking about buying a TIP UP when I get there. I've seen them used on YouTube but have never set one up. If any guys are familiar with these, I could use the help.

It's Cadillac Eve, and I've gotta hit the sack ! 7:30 a.m. , and on the road !

CADILLAC IS OURS, Lovin


----------



## lovin life

Anyone know if Michigan has any weird laws about having a GPS or Radar detector on your window or dash ? I think W. Virginia has something like that.

Lovin


----------



## lovin life

Holy crap ! Just checked pilgrimvillage website and they now have 12" of ROCK HARD ice. Trucks are parked side by side. Power augers recommeded. The fishing is HOT, HOT,HOT by the pics from this weekend !

Lovin


----------



## foundationfisher

lovin life, i've got more than enough if you want to try one out.


----------



## lovin life

I'll take you up on that foundationfisher !

Okay so now i've gotta watch the vex, operate the auto pan camera in ultra clear water and look out the window for a flag going off. Yea, i'm good with that ! Oh.......... and beat Sady Dog to the best bar stool in the evening ! Now that will be tough ! YEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I may not sleep tonight !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wright7414

Were fishing lake Mitchell today and tomorrow. Give me a call and we all can meet up. We can also give u advice on where not to fish we caught dinks yesterday 614-746-1942


----------



## lovin life

BAM ! Whats up OGFers! GOOOOD MORNING ! One more cup of way to strong coffeeeee, and on the road ! Should be arriving around 2 p.m. !!!!!!!! CADILLAC or BUST !!!!!! See ya all soon !

Lovin


----------



## wave warrior

wish i could go!!! just have too much work right now!! reeldirty1 left late last night, he should be drillin' holes right now!!! guess i'll have to wait till next week, we might have ice on swall waters by then...


----------



## KWaller

lovin life said:


> BAM ! Whats up OGFers! GOOOOD MORNING ! One more cup of way to strong coffeeeee, and one the road ! Should be arriving around 2 p.m. !!!!!!!! CADILLAC or BUST !!!!!! Oh...... gonnna be drillin me some holes, while i'm eatin some rolls ! LA LA LA !


Lol lovin life!!! You need to drink some d-cafe!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CMG_Chelsea

Just drove by the lakes on Sunday. There was a truck out on lake Caddilac and lots of shanties including some permanent ones.


----------



## Relic Hunter

Can't wait to hear some more reports from guys there today. Wright, were the dinks eye's? Hopefully one of you guys can get into a mess of em before we get up there. See all of ya Fri. at the bar, hopefully have some good fishing stories to tell. Can't wait


----------



## wright7414

Perch and crappie


----------



## lovin life

Hey guys, made it. Ran into a detour along the way. CABELAS.  AWESOME drive up, no traffic,sunny and cooold! Reeldirtee I think your here, I'm in room 114. Pilgram village is an ice fishermans dream. About ten shanties set up outside the shop. You name it, they got it. Except ice cleats! Says there are none for a hundred miles. Just stop at cabelas if you need em, they got em. Cabelas all lures 40% off, ice combos and power augers 25% off. Asked around sady, and the bar of choice is the sands bar. Directly across the street from our hotel. YEAAA. See ya all soon. Lovin (Mark)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SummersOff

Ok...thats it. I can't do this weekend, but I'm going to try next weekend and the weekend after. I'd love any detailed info on your trip. You have GPS coordinates...Perfect!

Good luck and tight lines boys! I'll look forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## quackpot

I'll be ok until I see fish that's when my problem starts 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## wave warrior

lovin life said:


> Hey guys, made it. Ran into a detour along the way. CABELAS.  AWESOME drive up, no traffic,sunny and cooold! Reeldirtee I think your here, I'm in room 114. Pilgram village is an ice fishermans dream. About ten shanties set up outside the shop. You name it, they got it. Except ice cleats! Says there are none for a hundred miles. Just stop at cabelas if you need em, they got em. Cabelas all lures 40% off, ice combos and power augers 25% off. Asked around sady, and the bar of choice is the sands bar. Directly across the street from our hotel. YEAAA. See ya all soon. Lovin (Mark)
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


reeldirty1 is there! he doesnt have internet phone...driving his white chevy work truck with utility bed...he will be the guy turning the lake into swiss cheese lol!!


----------



## craig

Its finaly here! Leaving out in the afternoon, be there around 10ish. Cant wait to fish out of my new shanty, got all kinds of new gear and lures that ive been waiting to use. Hopefully tom we will have some good pics of fish and some good reports for those coming up later in the week.


----------



## Hoss5355

Let us know how it goes. We planned our trip up there the last weekend of the month. Was hoping on getting some ice local, but gave up. We are staying at Pilgrim's Village. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## quackpot

Hey lovin where is a report? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## lovin life

Hey guys. The reports mixed. 9" on Mitchell, which is where we fished today. Lots and lots of Pike caught on tip ups today. Crappie started banging at 4:51 today. Seen lots of fish on the camera. Its frickin cold here ! Ice is bare, easy pull. Cold front coming in Friday. Jiffy pro 4 is cutting through ice like butter. Going to a different lake tomorrow, that supposed to have big gills, perch and crappie. Will post more tomorrow evening. Good to be back on the ice. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## quackpot

Good thing you didn't post pictures of a bucket full of fish. I must be insane i'm trying to figure if it's worth a trip in one day. Over 12 hours of driving to fish for 3 hours.


----------



## lovin life

Morning everyone ! Heading North this a.m. to Mizcoga Lake. The boys are already up there, they left at 6 a.m. Perfect day today, sunny but windy. Sady Dog and his crew must have left with them ???? No sign of his crew yet this morning. Ya'll get back to work now, we've gotta go punch some holes ! 
Lovin


----------



## PapawSmith

You guys ought to hit up Lake Missaukee while you are up there, it usually has an excellent pannie ice bite. It is just North West of the Cadillac area. There is a bait shop near there, North Baits or something, that will give you good info. Their number is 231-839-3474. Have fun.


----------



## masterblaster

how much was it for gas from ohio to where ever u are now? im thinking road trip. wheres a good place to stay?
thanks mb


----------



## ParmaBass

You guys catching any fish or just drilling holes? Any reports to give up???


----------



## Minnowhead

Lovin Life texted me the last couple of days. Seems they are getting nice Crappie and Pike from Cadillac and Mitchell lake. Perch were on the small side. They moved to another lake for some Gill action. I'm sure we'll get a report with details soon enough. Wishin' I was fishin' no doubt.


----------



## wave warrior

talked to reeldirty1 wed, said cadillac was fished out(pressured) and was heading north...some pike on tip-ups and a few dink perch...if i know him, and i do,he wont stop drillin' till he finds fish or runs outta gas!!!


----------



## fish master

will be headin up next wensday for like 4 days at my dads house. anyone eles gonna be up there next week?


----------



## reeldirty1

Crapalac (Cadillac) was worked over hard by spear fishermen. Don,t bother with it. Mitchell, find weeds in shallow water for small skinny pike, the gills are dinks and there are no decent crappie in either lake. The ice was nice there but both lakes sucked for fishing. Misucky lake has small pike. Total fishing experence thumbs down. But I had a good time with good people. If you don't agree with me show some pictures of nice fish caught there. I love ohio


----------



## wave warrior

well atleast ya got to see some ice,meet some people, and get outta town!! I figured with the lack of reports it was pretty slow...kinda glad i stayed here and worked instead of spending $$$ to catch a few dinks!!!...with any luck we just might get a short season here yet!


----------



## Minnowhead

Here are a few pics that Lovin Life texted me today from his trip up north. Now this guy knows how to icefish! Sure wish I had made the trip with him now! I had another pic of the stud gill he got into but the resolution was no good. Maybe he will add some more when he gets back.


----------



## quackpot

Looks like a great time if it wasn't 6.5 hours I would go tomorrow. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## lovin life

Hey everyone. Well a big front moved in today, and it was game on. Today made the trip. Sady Dog and his crew showed up. Sady towed us out to a sunken island, which would have been near impossible walking. I've never seen so many big bass thru the ice. Caught one after another, lots of Pike, and surprisingly very big gills. Saw one eye. Sady saw 6, but no takers. Sadys buddy caught a Pike that could swallow mine.  He'll post a pic I'm sure. One day to go! We'll try and do OGF proud !

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CMG_Chelsea

Hope you guys all made it up there safely. I have a cabin in the area and getting up there Friday night was a white knuckle ride.


----------



## ohiobuck

SteveH said:


> Hope you guys all made it up there safely. I have a cabin in the area and getting up there Friday night was a white knuckle ride.


It took us 7 hours to get there only 4 to get home today


----------



## Relic Hunter

Well, just made it back to Ohio. Had a good time this weekend with Sady and Craig fishing. Fishing was hit and miss this weekend. We started out fishing Cadillac on Thurs. all day with no luck at all. Fri was the day that made the trip. We headed over to Mitchell and beat em up pretty good. Cold front moving in I think really helped. The four of us ended up catching loads of big largemouth, probably close to fifteen of them all over 2 pounds. We caught these pike posted in the picture along with many other smaller pike released. Size limit is 24 inches there. These three made it, big one measuring in at 33.5. I caught a nice 28" that had some kind of large legion that looked like jelly on its side" "heard that pike sometimes get a skin infection" maybe someone else knows more about this, he was released. We also caught some nice gills and smaller crappie. Tons of fish on vex's and cameras. Sat. we fished Mitchell again in same locations with less results. We managed a couple of gills, small crappie, smaller pike, couple more bucket mouths and Sady missed a hog of a pike he saw on his camera. Unfortunately, no perch or walleye brought home. A couple of both were seen on cameras but no takers. If you are going up to bang up walleye, you might want to save the gas. Just my opinion, maybe somebody else got into them. All in all great time had with good people. On a side note, notice to self.......buy an underwater camera. Man those things are neat, dropped in a hole I was going to fish and had a bass staring right back at me. I watched finicky blue gill just tick the bait, which you wouldn't have known to set the hook without witnessing it on the camera. I gotta get one of those. Also really helps to see what bottom composition is. With the camera we spent time finding where the weed lines just started to taper off or where there was a gap in them. this really helped out. To anyone going up the best advice I could give is find ten feet of water on the edge of a weed line or even in the weeds, but ten is the magic number. I fished in twelve feet of water, without a nibble, for couple hours with no weeds and watched Craig smack fish 20 feet from me in 10 ft with weeds. We used tip-ups with walleye minnows and chubs at all depths to catch some of the fish. Save the money, no need for chubs for the pike. They sell an oversized shiner that works great. Quite a few fish were being caught by only letting out couple feet of line on tip up. Hope this helps to anyone going up and I hope the weather is a little better for ya. We had constant 20 to 30 mph winds with a temp of 15 on Fri and Sat. Thank god no one saw me sprinting 70 yds after my hunting blind I use took off like a kite. Had just set it up and didn't have it anchored yet. Also as far as lodging, try to avoid the econolodge if possible, not a bad price but the guy up front is an ass, limited parking and the complimentary breakfast was empty. Curious to hear from others that were up or others that are going.


----------



## ohiobuck

Me and my son Brice did not get up there till late Fri. nite so I did not get a chance to meet most of the OGF guys that were there. But we did meet a few. It was some tough fishing but had a blast . We did end up with 15 fish for the frying pan .


----------



## sady dog

ya kinda slow....had a great time ...wish we caught more...craig caught this STUD...


----------



## sady dog

Might have went better but it was mateing season ....i think??


----------



## Relic Hunter

Forgot to mention the pillows smell like fish at the hotel


----------



## foundationfisher

i pulled out at 6 a.m. friday, and knew from the weather change things would pick up. i ended up with 8 pike, 2 crappies and a perch. it was worth the trip just to get on the ice. thanks to sady dog and crew for the ride, and anthony for getting the brake fluid. was great meeting everyone. might have to do this next year.


----------



## lovin life

What a great time in Michigan. Met alot of great OGFers and got to try out a bunch of new equipment. I personally didn't have an issue at the Econo Lodge, but Sady Dog told me what happend in "HEATER GATE" and I can see why they were upset with the owner. With that said, my room was clean and up to date. Included a fridge and coffee pot. Absolutely loved the outside door, to load and unload all the fishing gear !

Lake wise, Mitchell was where it was at ! Special thanks to Sady Dog for driving everyone and their gear out and back both days. That was a game changer ! 

Product reviews

Like we all have , I bought a bunch of new stuff for this ice season. If your thinking of purchasing stuff for next year keep this in mind.....

Jiffy Pro4 power auger Price $499 Reeds Sporting Goods (free shipping)
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Pros: Started each and every time, no issues at all. Except when the idiot owner forgets to check an empty propane bottle ! DUH ! With a full bottle, it last 3 1/2 full days of fishing. And we drilled a ton of holes. Wanted to give it a good workout ! Cut smooth and easy with no effort !


Pro: Changing the propane bottle in the field was easy with gloved hands. A very well designed set up.

Pro: A large pull handle made it a breeze to pull with gloved hands.


Cons: The pin that "quick connects" the auger to the powerhead is a pain in the butt. The pin isnt the problem, but the clearance of the plastic peice attached to the pin, is almost unworkable in cold weather. 15 minutes to get it out.

Solution: Tear pin free of plastic holder and it takes seconds to assemble or disassemble. Or buy another pin w/ a lock pin insert.

Con: Lube up the auger shaft that slides into the powerhead. In the cold, it's tough to get apart.

Con: Throttle linkage started sticking in the exstream cold. Just spray some lube on it and your good to go !

Other than these small issues, the Jiffy Pro4 was an awesome fishing tool to have. The cold was never an issue in starting. A great buy !

Vexilar FL-22 Bought used $500
-------------------------------

Pro's: Loved the HD display ! Very precise. Using the split screen to see the bottom 6' was great ! Used it 2 days in a row without charging to see how it would drain the battery. Uses aprox. 25% of battery in a full days fishing. Dimmer at night time was very easy on the eyes also. Comes with a very nice Vexilar quick charger. Only took a couple hours to bring back to 100%.

Cons: None


Cabela's 7" auto panning camera Price on Ebay brand new $99 (OGF HOT BUY link )
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pro's: Great picture, onscreen compass (Awesome!) , wireless remote (Super sweet ! )

Cons: IT LEAKS !!!!!!! I read the reviews on this and many noted it had leaking problems where the cable came into the camera, so....... I sealed everything up with Aqua Seal prior to the trip. All seams, screws, etc. The bad thing was, it started messing up on Friday, when we were killing em ! Boy was I disappointed !  I'm going to reseal everything again, maybe I missed a spot ? The unfortunate thing is this is a REALLY COOL camera ! Has everything you would every want in underwater veiwing system. Cabela's messed up a really great thing. 

Marcum Remote panner Price $50 from Reeds Sporting Goods
-----------------------------------------------------------
This was my BEST BUY of the year ! For $50, I turned my trusty 7" Aqua Vu into a fishing machine ! Runs on 2 C batteries, easy set up, useable inside shanty, very simple and straight forward. The design mech that holds the cord is a breeze ! Best thing is, I know my Aqua Vu isn't going to leak ! Couldn't say enough good things about it ! Also, fold up nice and small.

Hope this helps everybody out. BTW, Cabela's has all power augers 25% off right now.

Foundationfisher, I still have your tip up. I can mail it to you if you like.

Pray for cold, Lovin


----------



## quackpot

lovin i knew you were going to love the panner. they also have them on clearance at cabelas but i didn't check the price. i'm still jelious of the great time i missed out on.


----------



## floater99

How was the fishing ?.What did you guys get.Trying to go, I talked to Pilgrim Village folks about lodging.:B


----------



## fish master

all packed n ready for the long road trip north,headin out friday. got all the lakes maped out im going to hit on the way up.what was the gas prices up that way?


----------



## Weekender#1

I am in Cadillac as I write this, no not fishing here for WORK. But this evening I drove around the lake Shanties are out and guy on the ice. I saw no tracks of snowmobiles on the ice. The price of gas was 3.36 at a speedway today.


----------



## fish master

thanks for the info on the gas prices up there..:bananalama:


----------



## Steelhead Fever

ONE WORD- ****JEALOUS****

Great job there guys! looks like a good time, im glad you did well


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

Not a single pic posted? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PapawSmith

reeldirty1 said:


> Crapalac (Cadillac) was worked over hard by spear fishermen. Don,t bother with it. Mitchell, find weeds in shallow water for small skinny pike, the gills are dinks and there are no decent crappie in either lake. The ice was nice there but both lakes sucked for fishing. Misucky lake has small pike. Total fishing experence thumbs down. But I had a good time with good people. If you don't agree with me show some pictures of nice fish caught there. I love ohio


Hope you got a good look at all the pics of nice fish. You should have followed a couple of those guys out and watched how they did it.  Sorry to hear you had such a sour time. This is a great area full of cool crap and a pretty good fishery by anyone's standards. "Misucky," as you so kindly refer to it, is as good a panfish lake as you will find anywhere, if you know how to fish them. Anyone still thinking of heading that way should defiantly try this lake, among others, while you are up there. Hats off to all you guys that were able to get away and run up there, hope you all had fun overall.


----------



## reeldirty1

are catch was the same thing you do know pike get 20 lbs bass get 8 lbs bluegill 10 inches crapie 16 maybe you should follow me.


----------



## wave warrior

1977 walleye guy said:


> Not a single pic posted?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


im sure it was AWESOME to find ice!!! but im money tight and time short....i would love to see some pics to get my blood pumpin' and make me go!!! reports i heard were mixed and i just cant figure out WHAT to think!


----------



## wave warrior

lovin life said:


> What a great time in Michigan. Met alot of great OGFers and got to try out a bunch of new equipment. I personally didn't have an issue at the Econo Lodge, but Sady Dog told me what happend in "HEATER GATE" and I can see why they were upset with the owner. With that said, my room was clean and up to date. Included a fridge and coffee pot. Absolutely loved the outside door, to load and unload all the fishing gear !
> 
> Lake wise, Mitchell was where it was at ! Special thanks to Sady Dog for driving everyone and their gear out and back both days. That was a game changer !
> 
> Product reviews
> 
> Like we all have , I bought a bunch of new stuff for this ice season. If your thinking of purchasing stuff for next year keep this in mind.....
> 
> Jiffy Pro4 power auger Price $499 Reeds Sporting Goods (free shipping)
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Pros: Started each and every time, no issues at all. Except when the idiot owner forgets to check an empty propane bottle ! DUH ! With a full bottle, it last 3 1/2 full days of fishing. And we drilled a ton of holes. Wanted to give it a good workout ! Cut smooth and easy with no effort !
> 
> 
> Pro: Changing the propane bottle in the field was easy with gloved hands. A very well designed set up.
> 
> Pro: A large pull handle made it a breeze to pull with gloved hands.
> 
> 
> Cons: The pin that "quick connects" the auger to the powerhead is a pain in the butt. The pin isnt the problem, but the clearance of the plastic peice attached to the pin, is almost unworkable in cold weather. 15 minutes to get it out.
> 
> Solution: Tear pin free of plastic holder and it takes seconds to assemble or disassemble. Or buy another pin w/ a lock pin insert.
> 
> Con: Lube up the auger shaft that slides into the powerhead. In the cold, it's tough to get apart.
> 
> Con: Throttle linkage started sticking in the exstream cold. Just spray some lube on it and your good to go !
> 
> Other than these small issues, the Jiffy Pro4 was an awesome fishing tool to have. The cold was never an issue in starting. A great buy !
> 
> Vexilar FL-22 Bought used $500
> -------------------------------
> 
> Pro's: Loved the HD display ! Very precise. Using the split screen to see the bottom 6' was great ! Used it 2 days in a row without charging to see how it would drain the battery. Uses aprox. 25% of battery in a full days fishing. Dimmer at night time was very easy on the eyes also. Comes with a very nice Vexilar quick charger. Only took a couple hours to bring back to 100%.
> 
> Cons: None
> 
> 
> Cabela's 7" auto panning camera Price on Ebay brand new $99 (OGF HOT BUY link )
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Pro's: Great picture, onscreen compass (Awesome!) , wireless remote (Super sweet ! )
> 
> Cons: IT LEAKS !!!!!!! I read the reviews on this and many noted it had leaking problems where the cable came into the camera, so....... I sealed everything up with Aqua Seal prior to the trip. All seams, screws, etc. The bad thing was, it started messing up on Friday, when we were killing em ! Boy was I disappointed !  I'm going to reseal everything again, maybe I missed a spot ? The unfortunate thing is this is a REALLY COOL camera ! Has everything you would every want in underwater veiwing system. Cabela's messed up a really great thing.
> 
> Marcum Remote panner Price $50 from Reeds Sporting Goods
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> This was my BEST BUY of the year ! For $50, I turned my trusty 7" Aqua Vu into a fishing machine ! Runs on 2 C batteries, easy set up, useable inside shanty, very simple and straight forward. The design mech that holds the cord is a breeze ! Best thing is, I know my Aqua Vu isn't going to leak ! Couldn't say enough good things about it ! Also, fold up nice and small.
> 
> Hope this helps everybody out. BTW, Cabela's has all power augers 25% off right now.
> 
> Foundationfisher, I still have your tip up. I can mail it to you if you like.
> 
> Pray for cold, Lovin


holy crap! with all that gear, you still had time to fish? nice going, wish i had the time!


----------

